# Sun holiday suggestions- mid/ late September



## cmalone (1 Sep 2013)

Looking for suggestions for above- 3rd or 4th week in September- any location- for couple.

Not sure about cheap package options? any advice

Checking www.clickandgo.ie etc etc

Want something under 1000 for 2- preferably B&B or half board


----------



## rayn (1 Sep 2013)

Lanzarote ex knock 19th. Sept. Ret 26th.       €350
Appartments  Puerto del carmen / matagorda €300 - €450
Depending on quality. Bacarola are good.
Transfers €15 each way.
Sunway late deals seem good.


----------



## cmalone (7 Sep 2013)

*Madeira - Portugal*

Looking at Madeira- looks amazing

Any thoughts on the Travel Department www.traveldepartment.ie
Top Flight, Mecury Direct etc for a package or book direct

Thanks


----------



## IsleOfMan (8 Sep 2013)

Italian lakes are always lovely at this time of the year.


----------



## lopin (8 Sep 2013)

Tenerife, its cheap when you get here


----------



## cmalone (8 Sep 2013)

Open to suggestions- any recommendations for places to stay- as a bit unsure when it comes to packages


----------



## unsub (8 Sep 2013)

Have a look at the western Algarve, Lagos is a good spot to base yourself. A historic town with fantastic little side streets not too touristy and some fantastic restuarants. The Vila Gale hotel is excellent or try out the Marina area/Marina Park for self catering options.
Luzcar.com for car hire.
Two and half hours from Dublin. An hour from Faro airport.


----------



## amtc (10 Sep 2013)

Lagos will be too cold and windy in September. My top pick for that time of year would be Malta, as it tends to cool down from the REALLY HOT weather - I went with my ex and we found a nice mix of things to see and do and nightlife, if you stay in St Julians. Further out can be quieter.


----------



## cmalone (10 Sep 2013)

*Corfu or Algarve*

thanks for advice

Now looking at some options in Corfu or Algarve- any previous visitors


----------



## Shopaholic (10 Sep 2013)

if i had a choice, def italian lakes, or as someone else has suggested Teneriffe is very cheap and nice and sunny!


----------



## hazelgreen (11 Sep 2013)

I did fortnight in Algarve  once in September.  It was pleasantly hot but neither of us got sunburnt.  Altlantic to swim in...fine for good swimmers but not otherwise. Airport is at far end of coastal strip so transfer times an issue for most resorts.


----------



## unsub (11 Sep 2013)

Lagos, Algarve weather sunny, average Sept temperature 24 degrees in the shade!


----------



## glynner (11 Sep 2013)

Deffo Algarve Sept is nearly always good we have holidayed there until end of October and have always had good weather, just back from there and they have had one of their hottest summers , I can vouch for it as we go there frequently and their forecast is for it to last until end of Oct, temps in mid to  late 20's for sept, and only two half hour flight


----------



## joer (11 Sep 2013)

Hi. 
I would also recommend Portugal. We, my wife and I have been to Vilamoura a few times in September and the weather has been lovely. Perhaps a little cool in the evenings . Close to the Airport,Faro, there is a lovely Marina with any amount of Restaurants and some just at the back of the Marina . We love it .


----------



## cmalone (14 Sep 2013)

*Turkey optionb*

Any reports re. Turkey- see amazing offer Palmin Sunset Plaza - but unsure

Thanks


----------



## joer (16 Sep 2013)

Hi.

Sorry dont know about Turkey but as regards Vilamoura in Portugal, there are usually good deals for the Vila Gale Marina and the Vila Gale Ampalius. We stayed in the Ampalius which is very good in a very good location..


----------



## cmalone (16 Sep 2013)

*Holiday*

Many thanks for feedback and suggestions- the wait is over- we finally booked flights to Barcelona and a hotel along the beach- 30km frm the city- a small family hotel with pool and miles of beaches- B&B - total cost under 1000 for the 2¬ Hope it will be heaven.  Much appreciated.


----------

